# I Think I'm In Love! Anyone know this Rescue?



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I am going to be getting a puppy in January for sure but I was looking on petfinder today and saw this beautiful little girl! Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Hagerstown, MD | Momma anyone familiar with this rescue? Would getting a dog at this age really affect her bonding with me? Bella is 3 but I got her at 10 weeks so I had puppy time with her. I am so torn on rescuing. I'd like to buy a puppy and rescue, much to the dismay of my husband and probably my landlord as well ROFLMAO but anywho what do you guys think? I also like this lil girl too! Poor things, their hair is so short!
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Terre Haute, IN | Casper


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

If you have it in your heart. By all means do it. That is a sweet, pretty liitle dog. I want to save everyone, but it is beyond my means, if you can save one, give one a loving home, then do it. Do it now.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I most definately would love to adopt her, I know I want 2 Malts within the next year 1 boy and 1 girl I just wanna make sure my husband doesnt wig out on me first lol. But its hard because I see her lil face and I know I can provide her with a loving home. I think I am going to email them!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elizabeth - The Rescue is Southern Shih Tzu and Toy Breed Rescue and it's a 501(c)3 corp. Haven't heard of them before (but that doesn't mean anything) and says they are located in AL and have transport to several northeast areas. Mother looks precious. :wub::wub: If she's tugging at your heartstrings I would see about applying and find out if she's a good match for you. I don't think her age will matter that much when it comes to bonding. I think there are a lot of velcro rescue dogs on SM. :wub:I would look into doing rescue if you feel it can suit you. It's so rewarding and I think once you get a rescue your husband will be totally on board. But realize that a rescue might take more time and care than other pups so I wouldn't be in a rush to get two new dogs too close together until you see how one adjusts to your home.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Elizabeth - The Rescue is Southern Shih Tzu and Toy Breed Rescue and it's a 501(c)3 corp. Haven't heard of them before (but that doesn't mean anything) and says they are located in AL and have transport to several northeast areas. Mother looks precious. :wub::wub: If she's tugging at your heartstrings I would see about applying and find out if she's a good match for you. I don't think her age will matter that much when it comes to bonding. I think there are a lot of velcro rescue dogs on SM. :wub:*I would look into doing rescue if you feel it can suit you. It's so rewarding and I think once you get a rescue your husband will be totally on board. But realize that a rescue might take more time and care than other pups so I wouldn't be in a rush to get two new dogs too close together until you see how one adjusts to your home.*




I agree completely


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also agree with Sue. I would not get a puppy and adopt a rescue at the same time, especially if you are worried about bonding. If this rescue tugs at your heart, why not adopt first and postpone getting a puppy for another year or so?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I had looked for quite some time for an adoptable Maltese with no luck. Well that's not entirely true, the first Malt we found we were told would not do well with another dog and the second was a mix who they wanted a $600 adoption fee which I felt was crazy. I wanted to do the right thing and save a Maltese but the adoption fee was a bit much and well I liked the dog, there was just something about him and I didn't feel that conection with him. If you are willing to adopt please do. Many have told me that it's the greatest gift for them and the pet. I hope to someday in the future have the opportunity and means to save a Maltese.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I would probably just give the rescued dog all my love and attention for a good while, like you wonderful ladies have sugguested, before getting a puppy, but I am nervous about them approving me. I applied, because they won't give you any more info unless you do, but they said they preferred if you owned your own home, which I find a little ridiculous, I mean this is not an insult on the rescue at all and I 100% understand why because there are jerks out there who will give up a dog because their landlord wont allow them to have it but I am not one of those people. If my dog doesn't have a home then I don't either and that's how it works. So I am not expecting them to approve me but I wanted to give it a try.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> I had looked for quite some time for an adoptable Maltese with no luck. Well that's not entirely true, the first Malt we found we were told would not do well with another dog and the second was a mix who they wanted *a $600 adoption fee which I felt was crazy*. I wanted to do the right thing and save a Maltese but the adoption fee was a bit much and well I liked the dog, there was just something about him and I didn't feel that conection with him. If you are willing to adopt please do. Many have told me that it's the greatest gift for them and the pet. I hope to someday in the future have the opportunity and means to save a Maltese.


Amanda - I just wanted to mention that the adoption fees that Rescues charge for the dog...aren't really fees they charge for the dog. What I mean is that the fee is part of getting money into rescue to meet the many needs they have to help *all* the dogs with just about everything and all they do to help with medical costs, foster needs, transportation, etc. So you're not really paying that for the dog...it's more like you're paying it for all of them. Most Rescues I dealt with didn't charge that much, though many had a scale for how young/old/healthy the dog was, knowing the youngest, healthiest would find homes sooner and the older ones with health issues wouldn't and thus would still need much of the care. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

After losing my Missy I was 'guided' to pet-finder to check out little Naddie. She had a very horrible start in life ( severe neglect/abuse and was guesstimated to be abt 2 yrs old. I had only ever had little pups so adopting an adult ( even though very young) was new to me. She was all shaved down to a really 'baldy' cut... so as far as 'cuteness' factor... it really wasn't there compared to others. BUT there was just something about her that my heart KNEW she should come to us! 

It was one of the best decisions I ever made!.. The other was adoptiong little Quincy!! Both are the best little loving dogs I could ever ask for! 

I did have to work with Naddie at first with issues of separation anxiety, thunder phobia...and potty training. She had been in a few homes, each with different potty 'requirements'.. and is felt she was punished for 'accidents'. She just didn't know what was expected of her and to her..potty meant maybe punishment so she'd not go in front of anyone. She'd hold FOREVER! ... then sneak someplace to 'go". It just took a bit of time and patience and once she knew what was expected , rewarded for 'job well done'... she was fine! 

These two have made me an advocate for adopting rescues! Though I know I'd love a little pup... and would be tempting at times... I just don't feel financially it would be the responsible thing to do to add another. Not the food, routine care etc.. but mine are both 8 now... who knows what medical issues could be ahead and I want to do the best for them I can do, should a more 'traumatic' health arise. 

Best wishes with whichever route you take... I believe you will be 'lead' to that' meant to be yours' little pooch , be it a pup or a rescue.. he/she will find you! :thumbsup:


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Both of my girls are rescues! I love them dearly and have bonded quite well. I did greyhound rescue for years, and I can tell you, if you start off with an outgoing, confident dog, it doesn't matter how old they are, you will bond. I would worry about getting one that was shy or snappy, though. But the rescue will be able to tell you if it will be a fit.

When I went to get Elizabeth, I actually wanted the mother. I talked to rescue, though, and they didn't think the mother would be good with kids. I really didn't want to do a puppy all over again, since Rhaegar was still young, but it worked out perfectly. Now we've got little Isabelle and things are working out perfectly!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Maidto2Maltese and Ronni for the encouraging words! It makes me feel better to know you have had wonderful experiences with rescuing/adopting your dogs. I believe, like Maid said, that I will be led to the furry companion just for me, I just gotta be patient I guess roflmao.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Exactly! And what do you have to lose?
Except the love of a potential future furry companion! :wub:
:Good luck:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Elizabeth...Momma is totally precious! I hope the rescue will find that you are the perfect forever home for her. Heaven knows you have enough references on SM  . I have to tell you, when we adopted our Katie Girl (went to the Rainbow Bridge at age 15), there was a large old hunting dog at the rescue. She was incredibly sweet and loved us instantly. We were looking for "a puppy", so we just loved on that old girl and left with my darling Kate. About 17 years later, God is still sending me memories of meeting that old sweet dog. I seriously regret not bringing her home with us. So the moral of the story, you can most definetly bond with an older dog, maybe even more so than a puppy. ♥ I've decided that our next baby will be an older Malt adoption. I love the puppy years, but I think I prefer a more retired spirit lol! Keep us posted on your application process


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awwww Bridget thank you! Honestly, I would be the same way, its hard to bond with a dog and then be able to leave without them. This is why I can no longer go to the Humane Society for visits. I would come home with probably 2 dogs each time I go and my husband and Apartment manager would probably beat me lol.  Anywho I figure if approved we will go the opposite route, we will adopt Momma and then get a lil boy much later after she adapts to us and bonds with us .

Update on the rescue application: I talked with Teri today, a wonderfully nice lady in PA who is working with the rescue and she said they are going to do my vet reference and then home visit and then I would be contacted by the transport service to make arrangements for lil Momma to come home with us . She also helped me relax about my home and said they weren't looking for the Taj Mahal which is great lol. I mean my Apartment complex is really upscale and nice, and my home is very cozy, warm, safe (my manager lives in the apartment right across from me) and they are totally fine with dogs. But it is an apartment, not a house, and some might look down on that lol. Anywho I will keep posting about whats going on with Momma!  Thanks everyone for your support! :wub::dancing banana:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Elizabeth, I am SO excited for you! It sounds like Momma may very well be meant to be your precious baby girl. I'm glad that the rescue organization is understanding about apartment living ~ Malts can be just perfect for that style home! Keep us posted and very best wishes to you.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

LizziesMom said:


> Both of my girls are rescues! I love them dearly and have bonded quite well. I did greyhound rescue for years, and I can tell you, if you start off with an outgoing, confident dog, it doesn't matter how old they are, you will bond. I would worry about getting one that was shy or snappy, though. But the rescue will be able to tell you if it will be a fit.
> 
> When I went to get Elizabeth, I actually wanted the mother. I talked to rescue, though, and they didn't think the mother would be good with kids. I really didn't want to do a puppy all over again, since Rhaegar was still young, but it worked out perfectly. Now we've got little Isabelle and things are working out perfectly!


Awwwww your girls are beautiful too! I believe that with a buncha love from my hubby and I we will bond wonderfully if they choose us


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Elizabeth, I am SO excited for you! It sounds like Momma may very well be meant to be your precious baby girl. I'm glad that the rescue organization is understanding about apartment living ~ Malts can be just perfect for that style home! Keep us posted and very best wishes to you.


Thank you! Will do!!!!!!! :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> Awwww Bridget thank you! Honestly, I would be the same way, its hard to bond with a dog and then be able to leave without them. This is why I can no longer go to the Humane Society for visits. I would come home with probably 2 dogs each time I go and my husband and Apartment manager would probably beat me lol.  Anywho I figure if approved we will go the opposite route, we will adopt Momma and then get a lil boy much later after she adapts to us and bonds with us .
> 
> Update on the rescue application: I talked with Teri today, a wonderfully nice lady in PA who is working with the rescue and she said they are going to do my vet reference and then home visit and then I would be contacted by the transport service to make arrangements for lil Momma to come home with us . She also helped me relax about my home and said they weren't looking for the Taj Mahal which is great lol. I mean my Apartment complex is really upscale and nice, and my home is very cozy, warm, safe (my manager lives in the apartment right across from me) and they are totally fine with dogs. But it is an apartment, not a house, and some might look down on that lol. Anywho I will keep posting about whats going on with Momma!  Thanks everyone for your support! :wub::dancing banana:


Elizabeth - that's wonderful news. I live in an apartment and had a home visit from a rescue and passed with flying colors, and I hadn't had a dog in years so you should do so well. And if you do need references, I'd love to help. I keep going back to the picture of Momma and sighing. She's adorable. I'm assuming you might be changing her name if you get her. None of us wants to be known as Momma too long...unless it's sexy, hot Mama. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Keep us posted but we've got our paws crossed for you. And remember, if it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Elizabeth - that's wonderful news. I live in an apartment and had a home visit from a rescue and passed with flying colors, and I hadn't had a dog in years so you should do so well. And if you do need references, I'd love to help. I keep going back to the picture of Momma and sighing. She's adorable. I'm assuming you might be changing her name if you get her. None of us wants to be known as Momma too long...unless it's sexy, hot Mama. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Keep us posted but we've got our paws crossed for you. And remember, if it's meant to be, it will be.


Thank you so much Susan! I am so thankful for you and everyone else's support! You guys all see what I mean about Momma, you just look at her little face and are in love! I will definitely be changing her name xD I bet she wants to forget being a mommy after all she's went through with her nasty breeder :smmadder:. I believe with all my heart that God and Jesus will put her where she needs to be whether its with me or someone else but I am prayerful its me :clap:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Having two rescues, one adopted at 6 months of age and one adopted at 6 years of age, and one foster who is less than 6 months old, I think anyone who decides to get a puppy is CRAZY, lol. OMG, give me an older dog any day! We had absolutely no issues with bonding with Audrey, my sweetie who was adopted at 6 years of age, it took one day, lol. In fact, I think older dogs bond quicker than puppies. Puppies are all about playing and tearing things up, older dogs just want people. Oh please do rescue, you will never regret it.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

ROFLMAO Awwwww, Audrey sounds adorable, Gigi! I hope that if we get momma she feels the same way! Omigawsh the puppy days are crazy, waking up all hours of the night, the zoomies without knowing where their going, always wanting to play 24/7 unless a nappy sounds better at the moment roflmao. When Bella was allowed to run around as a puppy all you'd see the entire time was a quick flash of a ball of red hair! We'd have to all try to catch her! xD. I imagine an older dog would be a lot easier to adjust to quickly xD.


----------

